# What do I need to start getting subcontract jobs



## NewtonRoofing (Jan 20, 2020)

Do I need all tools?


Can I start out on rubber?


Do I need to provide welders?


----------



## RooferOrlando (Oct 29, 2018)

I’m a sub right now and I’m 24. Been doing commercial roofing 7 years. You have to know everything. From starting a job to ending one. If not you could get kicked off the job and earn a bad name. As a sub, you have to provide all the tools needed to start and finish a job. Some companies require liability insurance as well.


----------

